# rm slayer 03



## rockystocki (7. Oktober 2004)

hallo miteinander,

und zwar wollte ich nur mal nachfragen ob hier vllt jemand ein slayer2003 hat oder einen link hat, wo man angaben findet, zur innenlagerbreite, die ich da brauch...
ich hab mir den rahmen gestern bestellt, und damit ich baldmöglichst losrocken kann, will ich schnellstmöglich noch das innenlager mitbestellen   

besten dank schonmal! 
stocki


----------



## Osti (8. Oktober 2004)

73mm, wenn ich mich nicht irre

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockystocki (8. Oktober 2004)

thx !!


----------



## schlappmacher (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch zum Kauf, ich hab zwar das Radl noch in der Montage, aber der Rahmen ist ein echtes Schmuckstück. Guckst Du auch hier:´

http://www.rocky-mountain.com/bikes/2003/bikes.aspx

Zum 2003er Slayer (ich hab's 2004er) : Checke bei Deinem RM Händler noch einmal die Seriennummer, es gab wohl bei ein paar wenigen Exemplare Problemen mit der Schwinge; siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=127010

Keine Panik, Phil von RM hat wohl wie immer alles souverän im Griff - siehe den letzten Beitrag im Thread oben 

Viel Spass noch,

Schlappmacher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2004)

Hab mein Slayer ja nicht mehr aber ich denke 63mm Innenlagerbreite.
Das Lager liegt noch im Keller und da steht eine 63 drauf.
Da Du nun schon 2 Aussagen hast, mach Dich lieber mal schlau. Ruf einfach einen Händler an.


----------



## Ronja (8. Oktober 2004)

meins hat 73 mm, war gerade noch mal messen. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## rockystocki (8. Oktober 2004)

die breite ist 73mm, die schwinge ist schon ausgetauscht mit einer vom 2004er modell... dürfte also nicht den fehler haben.


----------



## rockystocki (8. Oktober 2004)

vielen dank leute für eure hilfe! :>

hat evtl noch jmd das maß für das sattelrohr, damit ich weiss was für einen umwerfer ich brauche... 

stocki


----------



## schlappmacher (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Bei meinem 2004er: 31.8mm Top Pull Umwerfer und 26.8mm Sattelstütze. Alles weitere auf der RM Homepage, immer schön selbst suchen, gelle 

[Klug********r-Modus]: @Steppenwolf-RM, das war, wenn ein 68mm Innenlager oder es gibt ein neues Innenlager-Maß. Nach allen mir bekannten RM-Spezifikationen sind es jedoch immer 73 mm [/Klug********r-Modus]

Frohes Schaffen

Schlappmacher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Oktober 2004)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> [Klug********r-Modus]: @Steppenwolf-RM, das war, wenn ein 68mm Innenlager oder es gibt ein neues Innenlager-Maß. Nach allen mir bekannten RM-Spezifikationen sind es jedoch immer 73 mm [/Klug********r-Modus]
> Schlappmacher


----------



## schlappmacher (9. Oktober 2004)

Servus,

ist doch schön, dass wir das alles ein wenig lockerer sehen, Steppenwolf-RM   Ich hab in letzter Zeit wegen Scheibenbremsen einige Threads durchsucht; oh je, bei manchen nehmen Fragen nach dem Fabrikat/Bremsentyp echt Glaubensbekenntnisse an. Locker bleiben...

Bin gerad erkältet und werd erstmal aussetzen 

Post doch mal nen Bild, wenn's fertig ist, rockistocki!

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockystocki (11. Oktober 2004)

yo mach ich! gerade eben ist der rahmen gekommen    
und jetz muss nur noch steuersatz,sattelstütze und umwerfer kommen,dann geh ich noch plan schleifen lassen und innenlager kaufen und dann ist es vollendet   
ich hoffe BALD   

stocki


----------



## schlappmacher (11. Oktober 2004)

Prima, rockistocki, lass sehen, wenn's fertig ist! Ich muss oder besser will bei meinem Slayer-Aufbau noch warten, denn noch geb ich die Radl-Saison nicht auf - und man will ja was für die nebligen Abende im November / Dezember haben 

Ciao, Schlappo


----------



## rockystocki (15. Oktober 2004)

so ist bald fertig, am sonntag stell ich dann bestimmt nen foto rein...
ne andre frage, ist das normal, dass die neuen fox-dämpfer am anfang solsche komischen geräusche machen   

stocki


----------



## rockystocki (19. Oktober 2004)

so nun ist es fertig. zumindest befahrbar, habs heut zum ersten mal im wald getestet     ...
als nächstes werd ich mir wohl neue pedale holn und zusehn wie ich die bremsschläuche gekürzt kriege... oder gleich auf neue bremsen sparn. 
auf jeden fall erstmal geil, find ich   

stocki


----------



## schlappmacher (19. Oktober 2004)

Servus,

ist echt schön geworden, rockistocki !  . Das mit den langen Bremsschläuchen für die Scheibe wird schon noch... Ich hab mir erstmal ein komplettes Leitungskit von Schimpanso geholt, da ist alles bei - inkl. Halterung/Werkzeug.

Ich halte meinen Slayer-Aufbau noch hin, was soll ich sonst im Herbst machen, wenn's so richtig neblig und öde ist ?  Erstmal räum ich auf und meinen Keller vernüftig ein.

Ciao,

Schlappi


----------



## n`argon (20. Oktober 2004)

Sieht wirklich sehr geil aus   
Aber fehlt da nich noch was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockystocki (20. Oktober 2004)

yo der umwerfer, der kommt bald... hoff ich

stocki


----------



## Osti (20. Oktober 2004)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte meinen Slayer-Aufbau noch hin, was soll ich sonst im Herbst machen, wenn's so richtig neblig und öde ist ?  Erstmal räum ich auf und meinen Keller vernüftig ein.



Du hast aber eine bemerkenswerte Selbstbeherrschung    

Ich könnt sowas nicht unaufgebaut rumliegen lassen!

Osti


----------



## schlappmacher (21. Oktober 2004)

Ach was, die Geduld kommt mit dem Alter - Bin ja schon 34.  Erstmal alle Teile schön zusammenstellen und ein paar Teile vorbereiten (die UST-Laufräder mit Scheibää usw.) 

Wenn's dann fertig ist, gibt's auch ein Bild.

Ciao Schlappmacher


----------

